# Killington Tuesday 3-1



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully after this weekends dump it will be wall to wall bumps, and CSC day $39

Tuesday 3-1 That is!!!

steveo


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2011)

Fingers crossed that Monday is a snow event.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Fingers crossed that Monday is a snow event.



Mondays gonna be another 6-7  

steveo


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2011)

Depending on snowfall, hope to be there tues-wed 3/1-2.

Website says 2-3" already down.


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2011)

Leap year this year?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2011)

Greg said:


> Leap year this year?



Will pick you up at 0600

steveo


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Will pick you up at 0600
> 
> steveo



I wish. No can do. Never that early on a weekday anymore, and definitely not 3/1. Big deployment at work.... Enjoy!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Mondays gonna be another 6-7
> 
> steveo


----------



## JimG. (Feb 28, 2011)

Heading up tomorrow AM...staying over Tues night, ski again on Wed.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Waiting to see what happens up there today

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Waiting to see what happens up there today
> 
> steveo




i just got home from K.  sleeting and icing at 8:30 around 2000 feet


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2011)

Yea gonna bag it....Looks like sundown in the afternoon..hoping the sun softens it up

steveo


----------

